
People will pay for surprise - pchristensen
http://www.instigatorblog.com/people-will-pay-for-surprise/2009/11/03/
======
dstorrs
Disappointing review.

From the article:

 _Andy Nulman is Mr. Surprise. Go read his blog on surprise. But come back,
ok? Better yet, stick around here for awhile, but bookmark his blog link in a
separate browser window or tab for later enjoyment._

This article starts off with the above desperate-sounding request, which
reminds me of a 1996 web site ("Please resize your browser to be <\--- this
wide --->"). It then goes on to make an assertion ("People will pay for
surprise"), and then offers four "laws" of surprise which aren't really
explained--what does it mean to say "Balls Beat Brains"?

Mr. Nulman may have written a great book, but this review really does him a
disservice.

------
byrneseyeview
This is true: <http://www.surpriseindustries.com/> is doing very well.

